# The best of the best



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats the best shit to use if u wanna be ripped beyond belief?


----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)

soos u should try this shit


----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)

Dickhousing said:


> soos u should try this shit


----------



## judsonmcclure (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## judsonmcclure (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)

*This shit is t best*


----------



## judsonmcclure (Mar 5, 2010)

you guys this is me...i fist pump like a champ EVERY FUCKIN DAY


----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)

im all seriousness u should be really careful using this stuff.

u could end up like this


----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)

these guys are so buff!!!!!1111!!!!11


----------



## judsonmcclure (Mar 5, 2010)

i was attacked by judd jaws


----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)

is the flash on???11?!?


----------



## livetoliftcock (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)

i could take some pointers from this site


----------



## judsonmcclure (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah i fist pump everyday


----------



## judsonmcclure (Mar 5, 2010)

im so hot


----------



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Dickhousing (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 6, 2010)

Take some beta alanine. You'll get jacked beyond belief. 

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2010)

this thread is retarded lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

livetoliftcock said:


>


 
sane you wish . . . . .


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2010)

take IRON dumbass and LIFT it

it's called IRON magazine.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2010)

and don't eat poo


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 6, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> take IRON dumbass and LIFT it
> 
> it's called IRON magazine.



YES!! Good thinking. 

Why is poop brown?

The color comes mainly from bilirubin, a pigment that arises from the breakdown of red blood cells in the liver and bone marrow. The actual metabolic pathway of bilirubin and its byproducts in the body is very complicated, so we will simply say that a lot of it ends up in the intestine, where it is further modified by bacterial action. But the color itself comes from IRON. Iron in hemoglobin in red blood cells gives blood its red color, and iron in the waste product bilirubin gives rise to its brown color

http://www.heptune.com/poop.html


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2010)

Genius?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 7, 2010)

Love watching scat whores.


----------

